# Schutzhülse Sitzrohr



## To-bi-bo (30. November 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt seit knapp einer Woche auch endlich ein funktionsfähiges Trialrad besitze und in den letzten Tagen viel benutzt habe, musste ich feststellen, dass mich der Sattel an meinem Because Simple Street Rahmen doch sehr stört.. Ich hab nervig viele blaue Flecken an der Innenseite meiner Waden und nutzen tue ich ihn ebenso nicht..
Gibt es für Sitzrohre Hülsen, die oben geschlossen sind und an Stelle der Sattelstütze in den Rahmen kommen? Also sozusagen Verschlussdeckel..
Gibt es solche Dinger schon oder müsste ich das selber drehen lassen (Besteht dann ggf. auch Interesse an solchen Teilen?)

gruß von Tobias, der nicht glaubt, dass noch jemand anders das selbe Problem hat


----------



## trialelmi (30. November 2011)

mach doch einfach einen Gummipfropfen rein oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeD (1. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst auch einen passenden Korken verwenden  Zwar nicht elegant, aber schützt und tut nicht weh ;O


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Dezember 2011)

MatzeD schrieb:


> Zwar nicht elegant



Ja, deswegen frage ich auch, ob jemand sowas schon gebaut hat, bzw. ob es sowas zu kaufen gibt, sonst würde ich mir das selber basteln.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Dezember 2011)

"Früher"... gabs dafür mal sog. Miniseats. Also einfach ein sehr kleiner Plastiksattel ohne Stütze, der nicht im Weg war (aber auch sonst absolut keine Funktion erfüllte). Frag doch mal bei Trialmarkt.de nach, ob Jan so etwas noch hat...


----------



## MatzeD (1. Dezember 2011)

also bitte.. Mein Kollege fährtn inspired element mit nem großen Hartplastik-sattel..Und da bin ich sehr froh das ich KEINEN Sattel besitze.. und schon garkein so`n kleinen wo so kurz abgeschnitten is..sau unbequem und hässlig..!


----------



## erwinosius (1. Dezember 2011)

also wenn dann die Sattelstütze so kurz abschneiden dass sie bündig mit deen anderen (Oberrohr und Sitzstreben) ist und dann ne Plastikrohrkappe reinklopfen. Gibt es im gut Sortierten Plastikrohrkappenhandel
www.telle.de

Gruß
erwin


----------



## MatzeD (1. Dezember 2011)

Richtig. das finde ich bis jetz die beste Lösung


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2011)

würd das überstehende vom sattelrohr abflexen bis es bündig ist , und dann ein passendes kleines alublech draufschweißen  .
aufwendig und man brauch können , aber im nachhinein die sauberste lösung .
hat aber halt dann den nachteil das du später eig kein sattel mehr fahren kannst.

aber sitzen ist ja eh fürn arsch bekanntlichermaßen


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich wollte mir schon offenhalten wieder einen Sattel zu montieren, nur stört er mich momentan mehr, als dass ich ihn nutzen würde..
Von daher kommen Maßnahmen, die den Rahmen oder die Sattelstütze verändern nicht in Frage.

Hatte halt eher an sowas gedacht, und dann nachher noch schön eloxieren:


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2011)

joar so kann man es auch machen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. Dezember 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> gut Sortierten Plastikrohrkappenhandel



HAHAHAHA!! Bis zum Link dachte ich du machst Witze


----------



## Eyezz (16. Januar 2013)

Wollte nur mal als Beispiel zeigen, wie man es noch machen kann  - auch konventionell aus Alu gedreht....

Anders als bei deiner Zeichnung, habe ich Vollalu verwendet...Also er ist innen nicht hohl...






Ich hab es so gemacht, das es unten immer breiter wird, so rutscht das Ding auch nicht in den Rahmen rein hehe, man nutzt es quasi als "Korken"...

Das Interessante daran wird sicherlich, wie ich es wieder rausbekomme


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2013)

Loch rein bohren, Gewinde schneiden, raus ziehen


----------



## Eyezz (16. Januar 2013)

Ja mensch versau einem doch nicht die Überraschung^^

Nein ich denke mal ich lass es so.

Der Rahmen is sowieso schon Asbach uralt...(das isn Monty-X-Hydra^^)

Bald is eh der neue Rahmen da, so langsam bau ich mir mein Bike komplett mit Einzelteilen um, n bissel was zum basteln muss der Mann ja haben gelle ;-)


----------



## family-biker (17. Januar 2013)

willst du das beim marino hex auch machen???


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Januar 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> willst du das beim marino hex auch machen???



Nein, auf keinen Fall..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

